# Help!! 2003 Altima 3.5 blowers from A/C



## Albert85349 (Jun 7, 2007)

hello guys iam new in here!!! well i have problems with my A/C it doenst trow too much air do you think it has to be with the blowers from the A/C. i took it to a shop and they told me the Conpressor was messt up?????


----------

